# Noisy BB30 Bottom Bracket Bearing?



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a 2010 Canonndale Supersix with Sram Red components. I have about 1500-2000 miles on it so far. My question is, it seems to me that lately the bearings in the bottom bracket are too noisy. It only gets loud when spinning at a high cadence at a pretty good speed, 21 mph+.
I took it into the dealer, they said it was fine, but I am not sure. How much noise is "normal". It almost sounds like it does when the rear dérailleur is a little off and the cassette/chain clatters, but it is adjusted perfectly.

Thanks.


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

I think silent BB bearings are normal, and any noise coming from the BB is not acceptable. Have you removed the crank and spun the bearings by hand to see how smooth they are? I would start there. If the bearings don't spin smooth you have an issue. 

Are you sure the noise isn't coming from your seatpost or somewhere else? I would check all bolts to make sure something else isn't loose. Noises can come from all over the frame is something is loose.


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Any info on how to take that crank off? Do I need a special tool?


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a red crank on mine and all I need is an 8mm allen wrench to loosen the non drive side crank arm, but I think your BB30 crank will need a 10mm to loosen that bolt. You may need to tap the spindle with a rubber mallet to pull the crank off after the other crank arm is removed. It's fairly simple.

Here's the manual from SRAM's website.

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/95-6115-002-000.pdf


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

I swapped the bearings tonight with a set of Enduro ceramic bearings. Nice and smooth, bought their tool too. Seems quiet, and to have fixed the problem. Only question I have is, the bottom bracket/crank easy didn't have any spacers as indicated in the diagram, only the bearing caps and a really thin plastic shim (1) on each side and the wave washer. I tightened with a torque wrench, seems nice and sung. I know it came from the factory like this because I watched come out of the box. Is it possible it didn't need spacers?


----------

